# That moment you know that you love Krusteaz



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 13, 2016)

You know that moment and when it arrives. I have just experienced that moment. You know the moment when your off the road life is perfect. When life is in sync and you obtain your first waffle maker.

I am simple and frugal and I have long prepared and consumed the store brand pancake mix of my childhood as a hot breakfast, lunch or dinner item. I had never experienced a waffle past an occasional bout of leggo my eggo as seen on TV commercials. But those frozen pucks dont do the name "waffle" any justice.

I have stayed in or simply squated the continental breakfast bar at many hotels and motels. Some of which had the seemingly complex and foreign waffle mix dispensor and waffle iron. I noticed this contraption while traveling with a friend from my old neighborhood on a road trip a few months bac. Hes a lifelong resident of the Old Harbor housing projects in Southie and part of his trip was his cultural exploration. He had rarely been out of the bricks of South Boston and is not exactly a seasoned traveler. Apparently and despite all the traveling and learning about others cultures I have done, deep down I watched in awe as he embarked on his first waffle experience. He filled his face, chomping and sighing in delight. He had that "where have you been all my life look on him", there may have even been tears in his eyes. I loaded fresh fruit in my pockets and sipping coffee. I would never show my cards to anyone from my old neighborhood or share that i had never eaten a waffle, let alone prepared one. I looked on like he was off his tits and filed it away in my memory. Inwardly sulking from my chosen bowl of mediocre cold corn flake style cereal that did not cause any gastric joy.

Fast forward to my daughters upconing birthday and my dad had sent her some cash and a birthday card. He knows that we havent a bank account and never will making cashing checks difficult, so he sends cash. So as the anti consumerist I suggest many alternative type things of how she can spend her birthday cash.

Instead her and my wife and kid go into the Walton familes profit making machine last night giddy as can be. Again I sulked in the parking lot from my disdain for capitalism and especially Walmart. Out they came, litterally skipping; maybe they were even wearing those smile face stickers that disabled elderly greeters hand out. That is when I saw it, the automatic flipping waffle iron thingy. I would have to make her birthday gift not be in vain. I would be the one who operated this cast aluminum tabletop appliance. I would slave over this hot machine in a pursuit of the childhood joy of my only daughter.


Now, I was skeptical of the added costs and labor. This prompted the additional purchase of blueberries, cooking spray and "Krusteaz" brand Belgian waffle mix. Yes you dirty traincore crustfucks i just got Krusteaz which may sound like some bougiee attempt to make it sound less priviledged but its great. If you have read this far, take some advice: go take a fucking shower, you stink. It aint them kinda crusties, nobody likes an intentionally stinky crusty but i think everyone will love Crusteaz Belfian Waffles.

I made 4 of these Belgian beauties with real butter, powdered sugar, ghetto fake maple syrup. My daughters were just butter and confectionary sugar as her instructions.

Now my daughter decided that she wanted a waffle maker from her exposure to waffles via the internet. She loves Creepy Pastas and had been introduced to Waffles via fan fiction and youtube videos. She never did ask her almost 40 year old highly traveled and cultured dad about waffles. As a soon to be 12 year old she must have noticed that i have made hundreds of plain pancakes but never had I mentioned waffles. So instead of continuing our ancestoral deficit of waffles for another generation; she decided to break the fecking cycle.

The consensus is out; yes the verdict is in! We are no longer a pancake family, today we became Waffle people. We added fresh fruit too, how novel? I ate my first Waffle today at age 39. I instantly thought of my 55 year old friend and all our other inner city, low income and insulated working class Irish Catholic friends , family and neighbors.
I bet that many of them still are living in the dark ages of hot breakfast items.

I dare say that creepes are next for me.

While others have probably been waffle people for many years having loving moms, dads, aunts, nannies or IHOP cooks introduce you to these delicious treats. It took a child and some fixtional proxies and pastas to teach this old dog a new trick. A child I created and raised to think outside the box and challenge herself yet Id never found the strength to go waffle.

Im afraid you all now what they say; "once you go waffle, you never go back".

While this may seem like banter and not quite hobo kitchen material, waffles most certainly are a luxury item. Perhaps your home life is stale and stagnant and your dreaming of exotic travel experiences but are unsure of leaving loved ones or what next. I implore you all that are off the road and or housed up to go get a waffle iron. Perhaps being off the road aint so bad?

Life is bearable and even better with Waffles!


----------



## landpirate (Jul 13, 2016)

I've never eaten a waffle. I feel like such a failure .


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jul 13, 2016)

waffles are great! Crepes are good as well but you need to decide sweet or savory when you eat them and i personaly prefer savory...congrats on the change


----------



## Brother X (Jul 13, 2016)

*7 Foods that can Surprisingly Waffle- *
http://imgur.com/gallery/1aKpe


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 13, 2016)

Waffles are good food. They hold tons of butter and syrup and have a crunch to them that a lot of people like.

If you haven't ever eaten a waffle, you don't know what you're missing.

I'm going to act as the self-appointed spokesperson for Krusteaz right now and vouch for them as having the best waffle/pancake and cornbread mixes. In my experience they have the best tasting, best consistency, ease of use mixes at a price which can't be beat if you consider quality important at all. 

Thank you, Krusteaz for making good food affordable.

Protip: Put some cinnamon in your waffle/pancake mix and just a pinch of nutmeg. DO NOT overmix! Heat your syrup! Make a Waffle house!


----------



## Tude (Jul 13, 2016)

While I make a decent from scratch pancake/waffle - I do have a package of buttermilk mix in the cupboard for ease. Love frying in blueberries and sliced banananananas. Oh and do try putting in some vanilla (judge by taste as to quantity. There's a Greek breakfast restaurant around me that makes the best pancakes - and me, need to dissect why I like this and confirmed with them, they add vanilla. Yum!

Last hotel I stayed in shocked me with a decent continental breakfast with a couple waffle makers! Premade waffle mix in an easy pour machine with premeasured cup beside it --- pour into already heated waffle maker. Shut the lid, turn upside and a timer starts and like >2 min later - waffles!!! They were fun!


----------



## Tude (Jul 13, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> waffles are great! Crepes are good as well but you need to decide sweet or savory when you eat them and i personaly prefer savory...congrats on the change



OoOooOooooo good idea!!! Never thought of that - went and looked at recipes and dam you can add herbs, cheese and other goodies to waffles. K, My birthday is Friday -  Guess what I want!!!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 13, 2016)

I believe in waffles. I know you’re probably thinking this is silly and that I’m not serious. But, it’s not and I am. Now you’re probably waiting for some deep metaphor for what the squares and ridges symbolize. But, no, we’re talking real butter and syrup, cook in an iron waffles here.

So, what’s so great about waffles you wonder now? Well, it starts with intense volleyball games and a brother with cancer. It’s about late night AP Chem study groups and a once broken jaw. It has to do with terrorist attacks and local kidnappings. It’s about cheating, lying, bleeding, crying, sweating, breaking, and aching. All of this screams waffles.

Shame-worthy sin or collapse-provoking triumph, give me a waffle. Scratch, break or bruise on my flesh or heart, give me a waffle. Whether I’m ready to punch or ready to sob, give me a waffle. Surprising luck or boring monotony, give me a waffle. In times of mononucleosis, first place, and being way past curfew, give me a waffle. Worried about hurricanes and Middle-East peace, give me a waffle.

We all get beaten down, frustrated, angry, and win exhausting victories. There are days of sorrow, moments of guilt, and times of deserving pride. We all need somewhere simple to turn. For me, it’s the waffle, crisp buttermilk and flour. It’s edible comfort and encouragement, a moment of solace and recuperation. The waffle is an escape, a job well done or a cool-down for anger. It’s a pat on the back or expecting more of myself. The waffle is hope for better days and a better self. I eat it. It’s short. It’s simple. But, I crave it in the highs and lows of my life.

In these times of warfare, drugs, and crime we all need a tangible escape of some kind. We all need a waffle. . . or a song or a walk or a chick flick. We’re a stressed society. We need simple rewards and simple comforts. We mess-up, we blow-up, and too quickly we grow-up. Take time to learn, take time to enjoy. That’s the point of the waffle. Breakfast, midnight, dinner, lunch, or snack, give me a waffle when I need it most. I don’t need a preacher, a party, or any pain meds you throw my way. I don’t fish for compliments or throw my troubles on anyone else. Just give me a waffle, two if necessary. I will fight through, grow stronger, and be ready to take my place in the world. Yes, I believe in waffles.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anybody here ever tried "blue waffles?"

I googled them and they look pretty tasty.

Lots of recipes.


Mmmmmmmmmmmm. Blue waffle

Blue waffle, blue waffle
Tried and true

Blue waffle, blue waffle
I love you

Battered and blue
Tried and true

There is none like my blue waffle

Blue waffle, blue waffle
Many have tried you

Blue waffle, blue waffle
Only one will do

Blue waffle, blue waffle
I love you.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 13, 2016)

nah but there is this thing called fallabama waffle which you might like to try out


----------



## Tude (Jul 14, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Has anybody here ever tried "blue waffles?"
> 
> I googled them and they look pretty tasty.
> 
> ...



::sour::::bored::::bored::::blackeye::::blackeye::::android::::android::::shifty::::shifty::

You rather skimped on that title there sir. Blue Waffle DISEASE with fugly pics.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 18, 2016)

highwayman said:


> You know that moment and when it arrives. I have just experienced that moment. You know the moment when your off the road life is perfect. When life is in sync and you obtain your first waffle maker.
> 
> I am simple and frugal and I have long prepared and consumed the store brand pancake mix of my childhood as a hot breakfast, lunch or dinner item. I had never experienced a waffle past an occasional bout of leggo my eggo as seen on TV commercials. But those frozen pucks dont do the name "waffle" any justice.
> 
> ...



Strawberry Crepes are the best. I lack the skill to make them but my ex knew how and they were orgasmic. Can't go wrong with Belgian Waffles tho


----------

